# baby mice question



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

hi my baby mice are 3 weeks old in 2 days and i wanted to know if the babys mum and 2 other female mice can live together (the mother did used to live with other females but they dident get prego so i had to separate them :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Once all the babies are weaned, around 4-5 weeks, mum and the female pups can live with other female mice, but you may have trouble with mum trying to "protect" her pups from the other does.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

ok thanks the babys do eat food and drink and i havent seen mum feed them (there in my living rood next to the sofa so i see them a lot


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It would be a little odd for her to wean them at less than three weeks. Is she pregnant with another litter?


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

no i dont think she can be because i took her away from the male 4 days before she gave birth so no but they all eat and drink


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm used to them starting eating and drinking, but not being weaned. Still, you can safely wait until they're a month old to separate the males.


----------

